# Roubaix 2020



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is there going to me a major redesign for the next model year? Does anyone have any insight into what to expect? Thx


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I believe it is the Roubaix's turn again next year. No idea on what is coming though, maybe some aero elements?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

It is in fact time for the Roubaix to see an update, given the normal schedule of updates... Specialized usually updates their 3 main road bikes, Tarmac/Venge/Roubaix every 3 years, alternating between each one, so this year should see a Roubaix update. 

You can expect to see a new Roubaix for the Paris-Roubaix race and in fact, Sagan has been spotted riding some sort of new bike. The bike appears to be Roubaix-like, but not the same as the current one. I've heard that the future shock will be going away, but the photo seemed to show one on the bike he was using.


----------



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

can you link to the photo of the prototype sagan was spotted on?


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Someone posted this on weightweenies but I couldn't find the specific post on his instagram.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

TricrossRich said:


> I've heard that the future shock will be going away, but the photo seemed to show one on the bike he was using.


Today the owner of the Specialized shop I visited said the future shock is not going away, but that they were "cleaning it up." According to him, enough people complained about the looks of it on the Roubaix to convince Specialized to make changes. He didn't say, but my guess is the recall probably has something to do with it. 

Supposedly, the announcement is sometime in March, but he said May might be more likely with how manufacturers meet time goals. Hearing that Trek is making a big deal about their upcoming March announcement, maybe Specialized will want to counter with an announcement of their own.


----------



## Mathelo (Oct 1, 2013)

*Specialized Recall!!!*



Rogus said:


> ... but my guess is the recall probably has something to do with it.


As an owner of a registered Specialized Roubaix with the future shock, I'm glad I happened upon this thread. I had no idea this recall occured. Glad its winter. Really disappointed with Specialized on this. Not that there is a failure but they haven't notified their customers. I registered my bike with them when I bought it. A simple email would have sufficed.

Louis


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

Mathelo said:


> As an owner of a registered Specialized Roubaix with the future shock, I'm glad I happened upon this thread. I had no idea this recall occured. Glad its winter. Really disappointed with Specialized on this. Not that there is a failure but they haven't notified their customers. I registered my bike with them when I bought it. A simple email would have sufficed.
> 
> Louis


Check your junk mail. They sent out at least one email.


----------



## Mathelo (Oct 1, 2013)

masont said:


> Check your junk mail. They sent out at least one email.


Possible but I receive other emails from Specialized that don't get blocked. So unless they were sending this using an email service that my system has flagged, it should have gotten through. And I check my junk folder on a regular basis. The biggest problem I have is that my ISP routinely blocks emails coming from IP address blocks it has blacklisted. :-(

So I got the new collar and replaced it myself. I see no difference between the old and new part other than a different part number on the side. Even the weight is the same. Any idea what is different?

Louis


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Mathelo said:


> I see no difference between the old and new part other than a different part number on the side. Even the weight is the same. Any idea what is different?


After having the part replaced at the shop where the bike was purchased, I asked what was different. The shop said they had no idea as the new part looked identical to the old part.


----------



## Mathelo (Oct 1, 2013)

Rogus said:


> After having the part replaced at the shop where the bike was purchased, I asked what was different. The shop said they had no idea as the new part looked identical to the old part.


Here are a few pictures. I see no difference other than the part number. T73 is the new part.


----------



## Mathelo (Oct 1, 2013)

Rogus said:


> After having the part replaced at the shop where the bike was purchased, I asked what was different. The shop said they had no idea as the new part looked identical to the old part.


I reached out to Specialized to find out what is different. This is the reply I received:
---------------------
Hello Louis,

Thanks for reaching out. The new steerer tube collars have been improved with corrosion resistant materials (bolts). I don't have any additional information, but they appear to be almost identical other than that (explains the weight being the same). I hope that this info is helpful. 

Have a great day!

-Mikey
---------------------

So it seems that it is mostly the bolt that was the problem.

Louis


----------



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

alternatively/in addition to the roubaix 2020 news, any info about the new specialized e-road bike? supposed to be very well integrated such it'd hard to even tell it has battery. I'm hearing it's out soon. 
thx


----------



## BlackSquirrel (Jul 1, 2018)

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/s...mance-road-bikes/roubaix/c/performanceroubaix

New Roubaix is up.


----------



## Mathelo (Oct 1, 2013)

BlackSquirrel said:


> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/s...mance-road-bikes/roubaix/c/performanceroubaix
> 
> New Roubaix is up.


That new seatpost clamp should be a technical improvement. The old one was fiddly and slipped without a healthy dose of graphite paste. But the new clamp looks ugly in the photo.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Have they redesigned the steerer clamp for the new roubaix, or is it still a one bolt design? 

Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BlackSquirrel (Jul 1, 2018)

Its the same design, just a new shock. I suspect that all 3 will be interchangeable, but I will confirm when we get one in.

*edit* one of the reviews says they are not backwards compatible because the new shock is longer. I will still check it out though.


----------



## Mathelo (Oct 1, 2013)

BlackSquirrel said:


> Its the same design, just a new shock. I suspect that all 3 will be interchangeable, but I will confirm when we get one in.
> 
> *edit* one of the reviews says they are not backwards compatible because the new shock is longer. I will still check it out though.


Would be nice if it was backward compatible.


----------



## Xaero Zero (Jun 15, 2018)

anyone know what max front ring in 1x setup can be mounted on new Roubaix 19/20 model?


----------



## TfocIII (Aug 30, 2021)

Mathelo said:


> *Specialized Recall!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also as an owner of a new 2020 Roubaix Sport I would say after 5,000 miles the Future Shock is all marketing. I’ve even had the lbs change the internal spring and felt no difference.


----------

